# Nrlt test



## theliteguy (Aug 3, 2011)

has anyone recently taken the NRLT examination? I am up to take the test in a few weeks and would like to know the difficulty and anything else that would be beneficial. please respond. ASAP.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

I'll bite, what the he!! is a NLRT test?


----------



## theliteguy (Aug 3, 2011)

Non residential lighting tech


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

What state are you in?

Someone in your area probably sells test materials/crash course for the subject.


----------



## theliteguy (Aug 3, 2011)

Not looking for materials. Wondering if someone with an NRLT certification has to have a 32 hour continuing education course as an electrician would.


----------

